# DIY 2.5l valve cover replacement for 07K103469L and 07K103469M



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

We have a new DIY article released here for the 2.5 Valve cover

If you are having issues with your 2.5 5 cylinder this article 

Some fault codes that could potentially be the cause of your Crank ventilation valve inside the valve cover of your 2.5 engine could be

• P2279 Intake Leak

• P0507 Idle Speed above normal

Please feel free to let us know if you have had other codes associated with the failure of your VW 25 valve cover. 

In the like below we have more info about the 2.5 Valve covers
- 07K103469L 
- 07K103469M

http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/newsarticle.aspx?NID=13


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

[email protected]scheAutoParts said:


> :thumbup:


^^ this.

very nice write-up...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

le0n said:


> ^^ this.
> 
> very nice write-up...


Thanks. Hope it helps someone with a repair of their Vw 2.5


----------



## Numbers123 (May 30, 2012)

this is awesome
saving this thread


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

Numbers123 said:


> this is awesome
> saving this thread


Thanks. That means a lot to us


----------



## Dezakado (Aug 5, 2013)

*p2279*

I been getting this code p2279 along with p0456, 
in addition, when I try to pull the oil dpistick out is it kind of difficult and a sucking hissing sound follows while engine shakes, same for the oil cap, it almost seems the engine will shut off, i have replaced the pvc dia****ram twice as it was ripped by the sucction produced, I also noticed di****ram, and housing covered in oil. does this indicates a pvc valve cover replacement? 

i came across your DIY valve cover replacement, very informative..


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

Dezakado said:


> I been getting this code p2279 along with p0456,
> in addition, when I try to pull the oil dpistick out is it kind of difficult and a sucking hissing sound follows while engine shakes, same for the oil cap, it almost seems the engine will shut off, i have replaced the pvc dia****ram twice as it was ripped by the sucction produced, I also noticed di****ram, and housing covered in oil. does this indicates a pvc valve cover replacement?
> 
> i came across your DIY valve cover replacement, very informative..


 Thanks for the feed back. In regards to the issue youre having it does not seem like a valve cover issues 

p0456 this codes makes me think you have an issue with your N80 valve or evap purge regulator 
http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/Vi...ndVacuum/06E-906-517-A/06E-906-517/753/139725 

As for the diaphram being replaced before Im not really sure what you mean by this. And Im not clear where you have an oil leak.


----------



## Dezakado (Aug 5, 2013)

I replaced the n80 valve thinking it would be the same issue, so N 80 valve is Been replaced few months ago, sorry I mispelled, a ripped diaphragm,







' 
http://img704.imageshack.us/img704/7213/ripb.jpg 
Note I "borrowed this picture for location/identification purposes, credit due to its owner 

is air supposed to be sucked through the oil dipstick/ oil cap? 
In addition I dont know where the iol leak is originated, Ill have to investigate further, 

I have replaced various things for other codes the car had after proper scanning. Luckily, i was able to fix those codes. After that a new code came up P0420. I did some research to such code ( cat conv below threshold bank1) based on research I was leaning on the cat as a suspect, then 02 sensors, then spark plugs, coils an such, g12 coolant was at proper level and the corespondent pressure sensor working properly. I checked all the fuses, they were all good except for the secondary air pump fuse, (40)which was misplaced. Well, that being said, after clearing the codes, I drove the car for about 25 miles and as expected ,the P0420 came back again, I took the car to a shop for a computer diagnostic, There, I learned the cat, 02 sensors, are working good. Anyways, the technician cleared the codes, and advised to drive the car until the check engine light comes back, (I am confident it will) and at that time I shall take the car back to diagnose again and determine if it is the main computer faulty as the mecanic suspects. 
In addition, I was advised of an oil leak generated at the PVC cover and a replacement was overdue, I suspected that as I noticed I could not pull the oil dipstick out with the engine running because a major suction generated. Also, the pvc diaphragm has been ripped twice. This is a 2005 2.5 5 cyl engine A/ tranny, 121xxxx miles, the engine performance has not been compromised at all, it felt with usual power to drive.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

Dezakado said:


> I replaced the n80 valve thinking it would be the same issue, so N 80 valve is Been replaced few months ago, sorry I mispelled, a ripped diaphragm,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Tough to say for sure. This is probably something you should consult with a local shop and have them diagnose the issue.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

This problem began in 2005 and it's still a problem in 2013??? 

Didn't know VW enlisted Fisher Price to make their PCV. :banghead:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

Cadenza_7o said:


> This problem began in 2005 and it's still a problem in 2013???
> 
> Didn't know VW enlisted Fisher Price to make their PCV. :banghead:


This part has been revised and the newer ones are better quality


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

Cadenza_7o said:


> This problem began in 2005 and it's still a problem in 2013???
> 
> Didn't know VW enlisted Fisher Price to make their PCV. :banghead:


This is nothing compared to ignition coils... 1995 - 2009 almost before they got tge revision correct... its the reason you see vw on side of road 99% of time if not a flat.



How long are the new diaphrams lasting? When were they revised?


----------



## Master_P (Feb 10, 2012)

Is there a torque spec for the VC bolts? I'd imagine 7-9 ft-lbs is normal.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

Master_P said:


> Is there a torque spec for the VC bolts? I'd imagine 7-9 ft-lbs is normal.


Im sorry we dont have access to the torque spec on these


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

tchilds said:


> This is nothing compared to ignition coils... 1995 - 2009 almost before they got tge revision correct... its the reason you see vw on side of road 99% of time if not a flat.
> 
> 
> 
> How long are the new diaphrams lasting? When were they revised?


We have not seen any failures of any that we have sold in the past year, so this is tough to say. They have been revised for some time now, but Im sorry I dont know when is was changed.


----------



## watercooledfool (Dec 4, 2012)

now do one for a timing chain and we're all set!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

watercooledfool said:


> now do one for a timing chain and we're all set!


Thanks. Im not sure if we will do one for the timing chains. Its a pretty complicated install with little margin for error.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## Shawn O (May 28, 2000)

Stupid question. What brand are these pliers?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

Shawn O said:


> Stupid question. What brand are these pliers?


Those are Snapon pliers but these are pretty similar
http://www.grainger.com/product/38N...8N842&[email protected]:20140829140400:s


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## donnieray (Sep 23, 2010)

Great post! I recently replaced just the pcv diaphragm with a Dorman kit on my 2.5 with a great improvement with idle. The quality of the kit was wanting. I still have an on and off vibration during idle. Could this be a slight leak in the cheap kit?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

donnieray said:


> Great post! I recently replaced just the pcv diaphragm with a Dorman kit on my 2.5 with a great improvement with idle. The quality of the kit was wanting. I still have an on and off vibration during idle. Could this be a slight leak in the cheap kit?


It could be. It also may be that the cover did not seal well after reinstallation. The PCV on the 2.5 is not intended to be serviced in the eyes of VW. That may have something to do with the kit you used or just the fact that it is not intended to be repaired as such. Sorry to hear about your troubles. Hope this helps.


----------



## donnieray (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks for the advice, I will be ordering a valve cover from you in the next couple days. From the pics on your site it seems the bolts and gaskit are included.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

donnieray said:


> Thanks for the advice, I will be ordering a valve cover from you in the next couple days. From the pics on your site it seems the bolts and gaskit are included.


Yes the gasket and bolts are included. Thanks for considering us for your purchase.


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

Plan on placing a valve cover order for my girlfriends Jetta tonight. What kind of shipping times could I expect? I am hoping to replace it this coming weekend!


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

Just wanted to give Paul and Deutsche Auto Parts a huge shout out! Ordered a valve cover and a cooling fan for my girlfriends Jetta on Monday, and 2 days later on Wednesday I received the parts. Replaced the valve cover last night and the part was perfect and corrected the issue! Great company, great service, fast shipping! Will do business with again :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

bagged_hag said:


> Just wanted to give Paul and Deutsche Auto Parts a huge shout out! Ordered a valve cover and a cooling fan for my girlfriends Jetta on Monday, and 2 days later on Wednesday I received the parts. Replaced the valve cover last night and the part was perfect and corrected the issue! Great company, great service, fast shipping! Will do business with again :thumbup:


Thanks for the shout out. We appreciate it very much.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

Up


----------



## Joncho (Aug 26, 2014)

Paul,
A big thank you for making this video. I subscribed to your youtube channel now. plenty of great videos there too.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

Joncho said:


> Paul,
> A big thank you for making this video. I subscribed to your youtube channel now. plenty of great videos there too.


Awesome.. Thanks for that. We work very hard to deliver helpful and informative videos. We hope it earns us the right for your parts purchase consideration. Hope your install went well. Have a great holidays.


----------



## shadetree134 (Dec 25, 2014)

*valve cover and engine code p01060 2012 passat 2.5*

I have a 2012 Passat 2.5 engine with engine code p01060 been to dealer 3 times and they did not fix it. they flash loaded emc, re-crimped pins, then replaced map sensor. I borrowed code reader checked code removed map sensor found covered in oil. come to find out the pcv is built in the valve cover and is not serviceable. the oil leaks into the intake thru this valve covering map sensor. 2 other dealerships told me this is a problem with this engine and this keep check engine light out oil must be removed from intake by removing throttle body using rags to dry up oil then spray parts cleaner into intake and dry it up to. replace map sensor or clean oil off. then replace the valve cover with new one. it fix my Passat.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

shadetree134 said:


> I have a 2012 Passat 2.5 engine with engine code p01060 been to dealer 3 times and they did not fix it. they flash loaded emc, re-crimped pins, then replaced map sensor. I borrowed code reader checked code removed map sensor found covered in oil. come to find out the pcv is built in the valve cover and is not serviceable. the oil leaks into the intake thru this valve covering map sensor. 2 other dealerships told me this is a problem with this engine and this keep check engine light out oil must be removed from intake by removing throttle body using rags to dry up oil then spray parts cleaner into intake and dry it up to. replace map sensor or clean oil off. then replace the valve cover with new one. it fix my Passat.


Im sorry Im not sure if this is a question or a statement. Please let me know if we can help.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## adam_schwarz (Jul 20, 2011)

Old thread but seemed appropriate,
I have changed my valve cover gasket a few times over the last year and a half. I'm wondering, do the rubber seals around the bolts (06B103831J & WHT000722) degrade? Normal gaskets wear out and need replacing; these rubber seals would seem to be made of the same material. I'm constantly getting oil in my spark plug holes (which sometimes causes misfiring when they fill up too much) and after about 8 months or so the back right corner of the gasket seems to start leaking down the back of the engine. 

Will replacing these bolts help with these issues? Or is there a problem with the valve cover itself (perhaps warping)?
Thanks!


----------



## JaxPlanet (Sep 17, 2018)

adam_schwarz said:


> Old thread but seemed appropriate,
> I have changed my valve cover gasket a few times over the last year and a half. I'm wondering, do the rubber seals around the bolts (06B103831J & WHT000722) degrade? Normal gaskets wear out and need replacing; these rubber seals would seem to be made of the same material. I'm constantly getting oil in my spark plug holes (which sometimes causes misfiring when they fill up too much) and after about 8 months or so the back right corner of the gasket seems to start leaking down the back of the engine.
> 
> Will replacing these bolts help with these issues? Or is there a problem with the valve cover itself (perhaps warping)?
> Thanks!


All rubber gaskets/seals wear out. Replace the gasket and the bolt seals at the same time because they wear at the same rate. If you still have a leak, replace the cover. As you suspected, plastic covers are prone to warping.

Given that it is leaking out the corner, my guess is either improper gasket installation or a warped cover.

For proper installation, make sure mating surfaces are pristine. Torque the bolts to 88-in lbs. but no more. They are easily broken. Start by getting all the bolts to half of that torque starting from the middle and working out. Then, with the full torque, from the middle out again. This should ensure an even and lasting seal.


----------



## adam_schwarz (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks for the reply @JaxPlanet!!

My local VW parts guy said the dealer recommends replacing them every time the gasket is replaced but admitted that maybe every other time would be fine depending on how frequent they valve cover gasket is replaced. Given that I've got 227K km's on the car and already replaced the valve cover at least once, it was time for the bolts too. I ordered new ones (06B103831J & WHT000722) at $200 CAD; such a silly price for 16 small bolts but that's the VAG way! Anyway, the difference on the seals between the new ones and the old ones was night and day. Glad I made the decision! 

I thoroughly cleaned the inside of the cover and under the PCV section, as well as the outside of the cover. I followed your two-part instructions (+ Bentley map for tightening sequence) as I've done when replacing before. Hopefully the valve cover is not warped as that will be another $350 CAD. I'll keep an eye on it and hope for the best. I also cleaned where the oil had leaked over the cylinder head so that I can trace any potential future leaks. 

Thanks again for taking the time to reply!


----------



## JaxPlanet (Sep 17, 2018)

FWIW: I purchased a Genuine valve cover than includes the PCV, bolts, seals, and gaskets for $143.74, which includes $45 shipping, on Amazon in May 2019. Here's a more recent listing: Amazon.com: Genuine OEM Volkswagen Valve Cover with PCV Valve, Gasket and Bolts for 2.5 Jetta Rabbit Golf Passat 2006-2014: Automotive 

Hopefully, you won't need it


----------



## WtErKeWlEdUbbEr (Jun 20, 2005)

I’ve had good luck with just changing the pcv valve. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChefroA6 (Dec 3, 2020)

I haven't had trouble with mine yet, but I would personally trust the RKX seller with the PCV upgraded viton diaphragm. I bought a replacement kit for the vaccuum pump and it has been holding gr8 for 2 years now.

P.S. That's a decent price for a whole VC, Jax.


----------

